# .NET and More > WPF, WCF, WF >  [RESOLVED] Help WPF Slide Transition Effect between Views

## jedifuk

Hi master

I know WPF doesn't support MDI anymore, and I know you need to build from scratch.
Trick to implement MDI is by using change view for each MDI child form.

I know by using transition slide you can change view on MainForm.Xml
And I know a lot of reference in internet about this subject, but I couldn't find anywhere which using VB.NET as sample project
Can someone give me example on how make slide transition effect for change view but in VB.NET language ?
I heard Fluidkit plugin support for this transition effect, but still in C# language which I am not familiar

Thank you

Regards

----------


## jedifuk

dear Master,

after searching and searching on internet, i almost figure this out. By some references from expert I manage to design 'MDI' and show the child form in mainform. What i want is show animation when child form shown on mainform (slide transition effect).
On my project I have :
1. mainwindow.xaml
2. page1.xaml (usercontrol)

the XAML for mainwindow as follow :



```
<Window x:Class="MainWindow"
    xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/winfx/2006/xaml/presentation"
    xmlns:x="http://schemas.microsoft.com/winfx/2006/xaml"
    Title="MainWindow" Height="350" Width="525">
    <Grid HorizontalAlignment="Left" Height="38" VerticalAlignment="Top" Width="525" Margin="0,0,-8,0">
        <Grid.Resources>
            <Storyboard x:Key="TransformImage">
                <DoubleAnimation
        Storyboard.TargetName="page1"
        Storyboard.TargetProperty="RenderTransform.(TranslateTransform.X)"
        By="100" Duration="0:0:3">
                </DoubleAnimation>
            </Storyboard>
        </Grid.Resources>
        <Grid.Triggers>
            <EventTrigger RoutedEvent="Button.Click" SourceName="btnClick">
                <BeginStoryboard Storyboard="{StaticResource TransformImage}"/>
            </EventTrigger>
        </Grid.Triggers>
        
        <StackPanel x:Name="Stk" HorizontalAlignment="Left" Height="281" Margin="-1,40,0,-283" VerticalAlignment="Top" Width="519"/>
        <Button x:Name="btnClick" Content=" Show Child" HorizontalAlignment="Left" Margin="10,10,0,6" Width="75" Click="Button_Click"/>
    </Grid>
</Window>
```

I want to show page1.xaml using slide transition effect, but I got error when I pressed BtnClick where page1.xaml not exist within mainform.xaml

Please help me.

regards

----------


## jedifuk

Finally i manage to make transition effect on my project by applying MahApps.Metro TransitioningContentControl. Here what I did on XAML :



```
  <Controls:MetroWindow x:Class="MainWindow"
                          xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/winfx/2006/xaml/presentation"
                          xmlns:x="http://schemas.microsoft.com/winfx/2006/xaml"
                          xmlns:Controls="clr-namespace:MahApps.Metro.Controls;assembly=MahApps.Metro"
                          Title="MainWindow" 
                          Height="350" 
                          Width="525">
    
        <Grid Margin="0,40,0,0">
            <Grid.ColumnDefinitions>
                <ColumnDefinition/>
            </Grid.ColumnDefinitions>
            <StackPanel HorizontalAlignment="Left" Height="32" Margin="1,-37,0,0" VerticalAlignment="Top" Width="379">
                <Button x:Name="btnClick" Content="Show" HorizontalAlignment="Left" Height="14" Margin="10,0,0,0" Width="71"/>
            </StackPanel>
    
            <Controls:TransitioningContentControl x:Name="transitioning" Transition="Left"   Margin="0,0,0,0" />
    
        </Grid>
    </Controls:MetroWindow>
```

And the code behind as follow 



```
  Imports MahApps.Metro.Controls
    Partial Public Class MainWindow
    
        Private Sub btnClick_Click(sender As Object, e As RoutedEventArgs) Handles btnClick.Click
            Dim pageww As New page1
            transitioning.Content = pageww
        End Sub
    End Class
```

Maybe can be useful for anyone like to apply transition effect on project
N.B : still I want to find out the hard way by using storyboard and trigger

----------

